# Who is the fastest white guy in the NFL?



## beef1995 (Nov 25, 2010)

besides wes welker


----------



## MDR (Nov 25, 2010)

Fastest white guy is probably Kevin Curtis of the Eagles.  He ran a 4.21 40 yd dash a couple years back, which is world class speed.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2010)

One of the fastest I ever saw was Don Beebe from the Buffalo Bills.

Wiki



> Prior to the NFL draft, Beebe was timed at 4.21 in the 40 yard dash, which he ran barefoot. He could run a 4.3 in full pads, and is still considered one of the fastest players in NFL history.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## beef1995 (Nov 25, 2010)

what do you think the average 40 yard dash is for a medium sized 15 year old?


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 25, 2010)

What about that Danny Woodhead guy from the Pats?  He is pretty damn fast.


----------



## beef1995 (Nov 25, 2010)

oh yea haha forgot about him


----------



## davegmb (Nov 25, 2010)

I reckon its the Titans new punt returner Marc Marinari hes rapid






YouTube Video


----------



## MDR (Nov 25, 2010)

Interesting stuff-

Danny Woodhead ran an excellent 40 time of 4.33 at pro day, and also ran the 100 meters in 10.5 in college.  Tremendous times in the quickness and agility drills at pro day as well.

Marc Mariani ran a 4.48 40 at pro day

Of course, sometimes agility drills and 40 times don't tell the whole story.  Some guys have field speed that seems to excel any timed drill.  In any case, very fast guys.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 25, 2010)

MDR said:


> Interesting stuff-
> 
> Danny Woodhead ran an excellent 40 time of 4.33 at pro day, and also ran the 100 meters in 10.5 in college. Tremendous times in the quickness and agility drills at pro day as well.
> 
> ...


 
Agree completely with this. There are so many guys out there who have quick 40 times but doesnt necessary make them a good player. Other factors such as being ellusive with the speed, brave and durable are massive factors too, especially the bravery one.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2010)

Bebee made the most of his speed.


----------



## MDR (Nov 25, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Bebee made the most of his speed.



I remember he had a rep as an extremely hard worker, and a good teammate.  Too bad he'll always be remembered for the Leon Lett deal.  At least he was on the right end of the play.  Love the guys who come from nowhere and have great careers like that.


----------



## beef1995 (Nov 26, 2010)

what about oakland raiders receiver nick miller?


----------



## MDR (Nov 26, 2010)

Ran a 4.29 40, but hasn't contributed much due to injuries.


----------



## Chain Link (Nov 26, 2010)

Fastest white meat out there.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 27, 2010)

Chain Link said:


> Fastest white meat out there.



lawl!


----------



## beef1995 (Nov 27, 2010)

why are white people usually slower then other races?


----------



## SFW (Nov 27, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Nov 27, 2010)

beef1995 said:


> why are white people usually slower then other races?


 

and richer


----------



## 240PLUS (Nov 27, 2010)

Chain Link said:


> Fastest white meat out there.



That's hilarious


----------



## davegmb (Nov 28, 2010)

beef1995 said:


> why are white people usually slower then other races?


 
I disagree with this. I understand the 100m final in the olympics is usually all back but how does that make white people slower then all other races too? When was the last time an asian, arab, polynesian or any other race you can think of was in the final either?


----------



## beef1995 (Nov 29, 2010)

true i forgot about jeremy bloom


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 29, 2010)

beef1995 said:


> why are white people usually slower then other races?


 
because we have better performing brains


----------



## Sampson (Nov 30, 2010)

Tim Dwight - my main guy from Iowa!


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sampson said:


> Tim Dwight - my main guy from Iowa!


 
Iowa always has fast white guys.....Casper, tim dwight, many others......


----------



## Sampson (Dec 1, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> Iowa always has fast white guys.....Casper, tim dwight, many others......


 
Iowa always has a lot of white guys period haha.


----------



## ATyler (Dec 1, 2010)

beef1995 said:


> what do you think the average 40 yard dash is for a medium sized 15 year old?


 
Come on man thats a stupid ?


----------



## ATyler (Dec 1, 2010)

MDR said:


> Interesting stuff-
> 
> Danny Woodhead ran an excellent 40 time of 4.33 at pro day, and also ran the 100 meters in 10.5 in college. Tremendous times in the quickness and agility drills at pro day as well.
> 
> ...


 
Danny woodhead played at a d2 school called chadron state its only about 2 hours from were i live. I have a few buddies playin for chadron right now


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 2, 2010)

my mom's husband is black and we're a pretty open joking family so if you're overly sensitive then don't read further......i asked him why black people are so fast.....he said "adaptation".....i was like wtf?....."you try running from lions and tigers and over time you adapt"


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 3, 2010)

Eli Manning.


----------



## yeksetm (Dec 10, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> my mom's husband is black and we're a pretty open joking family so if you're overly sensitive then don't read further......i asked him why black people are so fast.....he said "adaptation".....i was like wtf?....."you try running from lions and tigers and over time you adapt"



GOLD pure and utter COMEDY GOLD


----------



## Smith70592 (Dec 13, 2010)

Danny Woodhead


----------



## beef1995 (Dec 22, 2010)

sam mcguffie will be the fastest if he makes the NFL


----------

